# boot on lan?



## smista (24. Dezember 2006)

hi @ all,

ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin aber ich versuche es trotzdem mal - es geht ums boot on lan.

ich habe das norton ghost zuhause auf cd uns möchte, dass man die cd mit dem boot on lan booten kann. also über das netzwerk booten. was muss ich machen? wie funktioniert es?

ich habe zur verfügung: ein windows dhcp server

bin sehr dankbar auf eure antworten ;-) 

mfg. smista


----------

